

Ask HN: Amazon Kindle inventor is trying to get a friend arrested, advice wanted - clicks

Not very long ago I made my acquaintance with an individual named Robert Kiraly. He struck me as an interesting individual with an interesting resume (http://oldcoder.org/general/misc/aboutme.html#SECTION02 -- Berkeley dual-major graduate, cum magna laude), who surprisingly was willing to help me out on my school assignments, and with my internship projects (programming, and so on). He didn't tell me much about him in the beginning, but I eventually came to found out that he was an autistic 50-something year old individual who was wheelchair-bound, with some sort of speech impediment, and he was penniless (often complaining about coming close to homelessness, and fearing death from sickness). Now I've come to find out that his brother (who I understand is the guy behind the Amazon Kindle) is trying to have him arrested.<p>He's written his side of the story here: http://details.wikidot.com/ -- and though to me it reads a little peculiar at times, I think he's quite frustrated for all that he has suffered over the years (strong physical and emotional abuse when he was young). The court proceedings will apparently be in a few days, is there anything I can suggest to him to help his case? I'll be passing a link directly to him to this thread -- please feel free to address advice directly to him.
======
unimpressive
The majority of people visiting HN aren't lawyers. I personally wouldn't put
much stock in legal advice from Internet strangers.

Mr Kiraly needs a real lawyer. I do not know how to go about getting him such
a thing.

(I would wager that something similar to the above is the only "legal advice"
that +95% of HN is qualified to give.)

~~~
OldCoder
Thanks and you're probably right. But I'm hoping to attract attention and
conceivably find an attorney that way. Time is pretty short for conventional
means as I didn't learn about the first hearing until shortly before it was
scheduled.

In fact, I haven't actually been lawfully served but the hearing will proceed
regardless. In just a few days. To be honest, I'm worried about the whole
thing.

Additionally, there are some unusual aspects to the case. Kenneth Kiraly is
apparently the architect of the Kindle. Thomas is a VP of Humana. Some of the
allegations are serious but bizarre at the same time. And the entire exercise
started when I asked our parents to work on a book. The book was going to
touch on abuse and that's certainly a issue of some importance. If enough
people see this, it's possible somebody will be interested enough to consider
pro bono.

BTW I use the Crowley spelling most of the time these days. I don't see myself
as related to these people. They aren't my family. Anybody who reads the
document might understand why.

The family history is interesting, though, and I'll expand it. One person I
talked to in the 1990s was an Admiral who ran Security for the Manhattan
Project. And James Kiraly's mother (my grandmother) Ann Kiraly was a
remarkable woman. Rose to the top of the insurance industry back in the 1940s.
James didn't like her much, though.

I'm new here and I hope a detailed response is all right. The document
explains why I write this way.

------
OldCoder
Thank you. I should explain a few things, if it's all right:

1\. Regarding the post title, Kenneth Kiraly isn't a friend. I did teach him
to drive a car and to code in 'C'. He also lived with me rent-free for years.
Kenneth is my brother. These are the sorts of things that I thought somebody
was supposed to do for a brother.

The document includes a short biography of Kenneth that explains how things
worked out. It will be expanded over time. There are some positive parts worth
mentioning. Not many but I'd like the family history to present a complete
picture.

2\. I was told years ago that Kenneth was the man who had developed the
Kindle. And he _was_ interested in convergence as far back as the 1980s.
Additionally, people I meet around Silicon Valley all seem to know him. Except
me, of course.

But I was never able to confirm the Kindle story. He's been cautious about
staying out of the limelight; not the way he used to be. Somebody who was
curious and checked said there's little about his role on the Amazon Lab 126
webpages.

It appears that he did do the Kindle, though. The court papers seem to
indicate this. Note: Since I've mentioned the court papers, I should add that
I haven't been lawfully served. The whole thing is tiring and confusing. And
more than a bit frightening. Gee, thanks, Kenny.

I haven't read that part of the court papers closely but I gather Kenneth is
furious that I've sometimes referred to him as the Kindle Kid. I don't see
what's wrong with calling Kenneth the Kindle Kid. I think I'm entitled. I'm
the big brother who taught him to code in 'C'. I helped to teach him to walk
and I remember the expression on his face when he took his first step.

There's other things I haven't mentioned. I think Kenneth may have forgotten
about some of them.

I don't deserve to placed in a criminal database for saying Kindle Kid. That
isn't the way Kenneth and Thomas (he's a VP at Humana) are playing it; but see
the history of the case if you're curious.

3\. Regarding the wheelchair remark I see in the post above, I should explain
that I walk perfectly well most of the time. I'm just in the wheelchair
occasionally. This was a gift last year and it helps in the apartment but it
doesn't work outside. The story of how I received it is in the document.

~~~
unimpressive
Okay so, after reading your story, one question feels very unanswered:

You mention writing a book, what is it about?

~~~
OldCoder
I was forced to spend about 48 hours recently unexpectedly writing 32 pages;
the document you've seen. Somebody has told me it reads like "Confederacy of
Dunces". Note: I don't know if that's true. I've heard of the latter book but
I haven't read it.

The 32 pages might provide a better jumping-off point for what I'd like to say
than my original idea. I'd never have gone public about some issues but the
decision has been made for me. And it felt right to write about some of the
things that had happened.

So after I deal with the Kiralys (James, Grace, Thomas, and Kenneth) and
hopefully after I recover from an illness, I'll look at the current document
and see if I can shape it into something worthwhile.

The family history would go into it (possibly back to 1850). I'd add incidents
from the lives of each of the Kiralys, more about Twisted Time, myself, and
our peers, and a narrative that tries to make sense of it all; families,
abuse, love and hate, success and failure, and the role that religion plays in
our lives.

The Kiralys aren't going to like the idea much. But I think the project might
work out. And after the events that you can presently read about at
<http://details.wikidot.com/> I am not sobbing on the ground, heartbroken by
their sadness.

They're likely to try to take actions related to this. And I still face the
first court hearing in a few days and there's no attorney. But if the current
version is spread around a bit I don't think they'll be able to stop it.

